# NGD - Custom Shop Jackson Soloist SL2-7 black flame... ;)



## rob_l (Oct 9, 2009)

This 'bout does it for me for a while  Showed up at 9:30 this morning - A bit early for me - So I just got around to opening it up. Really diggin' the black and red case. 

Can't say enough good things about Nick at PineyHills - Those guys kick ass!! Super fast!!  Gunstock oil neck plays oh so SWEET!!!! Big review and clips to come this weekend!

Now, ON TO THE PORN!!!!!! 














































































Diggin' the red and black case! 





Here are the specs in readable form - lol!

Description: Neck-Thru Guitar Soloist RH 7-string Guitar 
Body Wood: Mahogany 
Body top: Quilt maple 1/8" 
Peghead Type: Jackson Regular 
Neck Wood: Quartersawn Maple 
Fingerboard Wood: Ebony Fingerboard 
Inlay: Sharkfin 
Inlay Color: Pearl 
Nut Width: 1-11/16 
Butt Width: 2-1/4 
Scale Length: 27" 
Num of Frets: 24 
Fret Wire: Jumbo SBB215 
Binding: Neck & Head 
Binding Color: Ivoroid 
Neck Shape: Std 790-850 
Special Info About Neck: 27" scale 
Bridge: Floyd Rose Recess 
Tremolo: Yes 
Nut Type: Floyd 
Strings: 9-52 
Truss Rod Cover: Blk-Wht-Blk 
Strap Button: Std 17mm 
Jack Location: End Jack 
Plate: Oval 
Tuners: Gotoh/Jksn Even Non-locking
RH7 Parts Color: Black 
Number of Knobs: 2 Dome 
Pickguard: None None 
Rear Control: LGRC 
Pickup Route: 2H 
Pickup Rings: 
Black Bridge Pickup: TB6-7 
Middle Pickup: None 
Neck Pickup: SH10n-7 
Pickup Selector: toggle 3-way 
Switch Positions: B-BN-N 
Placement: STD 
Special Wiring: --Volume --Tone 
Color: Trans Black 
Special Color Info: Trans Black all over 
Neck Paint: Gunstock Oil 
Head Paint: Same As Body 
Logo: Jackson Nineties Logo Size: 100% 
Logo Color: Pearl 
Red & Black G&G Custom Case included


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 9, 2009)

pùps rings...

anyway, beautiful axe men, really love the matching headstock!congrats.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 9, 2009)

Beautiful thing indeed. Congrats!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 9, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK.

      

Well done Rob


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 9, 2009)

All of your guitars are so great, what part of Florida are you in? Maybe sometime I could check out your studio, it seems so sick. 
Also, I could really use an Axe-fx so if you ever drop 2000 bucks on the ground I'll come pick that up =P Just kidding haha


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 9, 2009)

In-Fucking-Credible

As usual


----------



## cyril v (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...0-wow-check-out-this-jackson-cs-7-string.html

lol, that was fast, awesome score... you've got some ridiculously awesome guitars!! congrats


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 9, 2009)

In-Fucking-Credible

As usual


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh I like that


----------



## liamh (Oct 9, 2009)

Thats sweet.
Set necks =


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 9, 2009)

Mother of God



liamh said:


> Thats sweet.
> Set necks =



neck-thru


----------



## Piney Hills (Oct 9, 2009)

its completely neck through...


Rob, 

shoot a picture of the rear strap button, you can see the neck blank there... Jackson builds their neckthroughs a little different, the body "encapsulates" the neck 

glad it got their safe and sound!


----------



## TomParenteau (Oct 9, 2009)

Pickup rings =


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Oct 9, 2009)

This is easily one of the coolest guitars I've seen on this site. Very nice. Grats!


----------



## kmanick (Oct 9, 2009)

wow that was fast.
if this was 25.5 it would be just about perfect (for me)
Major congrats! A Jackson SL2H 7 string is my dream guitar!


----------



## Apophis (Oct 9, 2009)

looks great !!!!


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 9, 2009)

Holy....

CONGRATS !!! Wooow


----------



## XeoFLCL (Oct 9, 2009)

had a feeling you'd snag this one Rob 

Good thing, at least we know it's here on SS.org


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 9, 2009)

It belongs here


----------



## Neil (Oct 9, 2009)

Thats fucking sexual! Congrats!


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 9, 2009)

Neck through, gorgeous maple top, mahogany, ebony, Jackson, that thing is a dream and its 27", amazing.


----------



## darren (Oct 9, 2009)

That is absolutely stunning. What pickups are in it? It's unusual to see Duncans with hex-head screws... only a couple of the six-string models have them.

The only thing that spoils it for me &#8211; and this is a complaint i've had with EVERY seven-string with this type of inlay &#8211; is that they use six-string sized fins, which results in more fretboard wood showing on either side of the inlays. Would it kill them to reprogram the CNC to widen the inlays so they're proportional with the fretboard width?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 9, 2009)

darren said:


> What pickups are in it?



I'm going to hazard a guess at both:

N: Full Shred?

B: JB-7?


----------



## yacker (Oct 9, 2009)

Piney Hills said:


> its completely neck through...
> 
> 
> Rob,
> ...



That sounds awesome. So is it one piece of mahogany, with the maple neck sandwiched in there between it and the maple top? I suppose it probably wouldn't make too much of a difference if the mahogany was laminated, but just the idea of going to those lengths with one piece of mahogany is pretty cool.


----------



## hairychris (Oct 9, 2009)

Rob, that's just dirty! 

It must be the day for Jackson CS 7 strings as I got my Kelly too.

Disco!


----------



## Piney Hills (Oct 9, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm going to hazard a guess at both:
> 
> N: Full Shred?
> 
> B: JB-7?


 

SH10n7 Fullshred Neck Seven
TB6-7 Duncand Distortion 7


----------



## oremus91 (Oct 9, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous, I love Jacksons!


----------



## Baco (Oct 9, 2009)

That's just gorgeous, beautiful. That unfinished neck is definately a nice bonus, something I'm considering too on my next custom...


----------



## hairychris (Oct 9, 2009)

Baco said:


> That's just gorgeous, beautiful. That unfinished neck is definately a nice bonus, something I'm considering too on my next custom...



Unfinished or oil only on the neck is really the way to go. After I got my first guitar like that it wrecked everything else that I played!


----------



## EliNoPants (Oct 9, 2009)

two Jackson NGDs in one day, and here i thought i was safe from GAS for anything but Agiles and smaller custom shops on here these days


----------



## Piney Hills (Oct 9, 2009)

darren said:


> The only thing that spoils it for me  and this is a complaint i've had with EVERY seven-string with this type of inlay  is that they use six-string sized fins, which results in more fretboard wood showing on either side of the inlays. Would it kill them to reprogram the CNC to widen the inlays so they're proportional with the fretboard width?


 

they do all these by hand, so no CNC on the jackson... but they pre cut them in batches...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 9, 2009)

holy shitballs, that's amazing man


----------



## g93 (Oct 9, 2009)

All hail. That's fucking sweet dude! That seems like the first Jackson I've seen with a good trans black. What neck profile? Regular or speed?


----------



## budda (Oct 9, 2009)

I was oggling that only yesterday. My, how time flies!

Congrats


----------



## rob_l (Oct 9, 2009)

Piney Hills said:


> Rob,
> 
> shoot a picture of the rear strap button, you can see the neck blank there... Jackson builds their neckthroughs a little different, the body "encapsulates" the neck



I shall indeed take some pics of that angle - Just because it looks so DAMNED cool!!! 

On a COMPLETELY related note - Nick at Piney Hills is a kick-ass dude that busted his ass to get this guitar pulled, setup and to me in less than 12 hours SUM TOTAL from the time I hit submit at PayPal! Beyond speed, he's a genuinely cool guy, a Jackson FANATIC and a custom-shop Auth. dealer. 

It aint' often I like a salesmen. And that holds true here cause Nick is just cool, hell I invited him to come down to the house for a jam when he's back round this way!! Rare is the time when you talk with somebody ya dont know, thats 4 states away for 45 minutes about music and guitars and immediately order another custom from them straight away....


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 10, 2009)

That's one expensive axe, but the neck heel (or relative lack thereof) is worth about $1000 in my book! I hate neck thrus that have a heel like a bolt on.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 10, 2009)

Grats, looks hawt!


----------



## Bungle (Oct 10, 2009)

Whoa, that's a hot guitar. The neck joint looks fantastic too.


----------



## rob_l (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey guys!!!! This things, rules, burns and pillages all that it surveys. Thru the Axe-FX or my Carvin V3 it is pure DEVASTATION!!!! I'm gonna use the ISO cab and V3 this weekend to record some tracks. And this weekend will also see the completion of the Axe-FX vs. Digi Eleven-Rack vs. POD X3 Pro vs. GSP1101 vs. GT-10 clip!! LOL 

Here are the specs with some carriage returns added in so zee lines are more clear. It was a jumble before. Let's just say that I gots me a Kelly on the way that is this things exact twin!!   


Description: Neck-Thru Guitar Soloist RH 7-string Guitar 
Body Wood: Mahogany 
Body top: Quilt maple 1/8" 
Peghead Type: Jackson Regular 
Neck Wood: Quartersawn Maple 
Fingerboard Wood: Ebony Fingerboard 
Inlay: Sharkfin 
Inlay Color: Pearl 
Nut Width: 1-11/16 
Butt Width: 2-1/4 
Scale Length: 27" 
Num of Frets: 24 
Fret Wire: Jumbo SBB215 
Binding: Neck & Head 
Binding Color: Ivoroid 
Neck Shape: Std 790-850 
Special Info About Neck: 27" scale 
Bridge: Floyd Rose Recess 
Tremolo: Yes 
Nut Type: Floyd 
Strings: 9-52 
Truss Rod Cover: Blk-Wht-Blk 
Strap Button: Std 17mm 
Jack Location: End Jack 
Plate: Oval 
Tuners: Gotoh/Jksn Even Non-locking
RH7 Parts Color: Black 
Number of Knobs: 2 Dome 
Pickguard: None None 
Rear Control: LGRC 
Pickup Route: 2H 
Pickup Rings: Black 
Bridge Pickup: TB6-7 
Middle Pickup: None 
Neck Pickup: SH10n-7 
Pickup Selector: toggle 3-way 
Switch Positions: B-BN-N 
Placement: STD 
Special Wiring: --Volume --Tone 
Color: Trans Black 
Special Color Info: Trans Black all over 
Neck Paint: Gunstock Oil 
Head Paint: Same As Body 
Logo: Jackson Nineties Logo Size: 100% 
Logo Color: Pearl 
Red & Black G&G Custom Case included


----------



## Harry (Oct 10, 2009)

My holy geezus balls, that is one of the sexiest guitars I've seen in a while


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 10, 2009)

It's safe to say that I hate you... but only out of jealousy.

Thanks for bringing it to the family and nice score!


----------



## cow 7 sig (Oct 10, 2009)

that really is fucking hot


----------



## bibz (Oct 10, 2009)

Total fucking dream guitar man, what an axe!!


----------



## norrin radcliff (Oct 10, 2009)

I have nothing to say...

I cannot comprehend what i just saw.


----------



## darren (Oct 10, 2009)

Piney Hills said:


> they do all these by hand, so no CNC on the jackson... but they pre cut them in batches...



If they're using off-the-shelf pre-cut inlays, then there's no excuse other than laziness. On a "custom shop" guitar, i would expect stuff to be done _right_ and not cut corners.


----------



## HANIAK (Oct 10, 2009)

Sh*t, Rob! Is there any guitar in the world missing on your collection? 
That one is gorgeous! I wouldn't change a thing on her...


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice score , she is quite the looker. Jackson really needs to make more stunning 7's like this.


----------



## kherman (Oct 10, 2009)

She is awesome, Rob!
Congrats!


How, does it and the Carvin DC-7s compare?


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 10, 2009)

darren said:


> If they're using off-the-shelf pre-cut inlays, then there's no excuse other than laziness. On a "custom shop" guitar, i would expect stuff to be done _right_ and not cut corners.



Yeah, I just looked back and saw that. That's just disappointingly lazy on their part.



kherman said:


> How, does it and the Carvin DC-7s compare?



Yeah, I'd like to know that, too. I'd like to pull the trigger on another DC 7x7 someday, and I'm curious what the comparison is - and there's no one on Earth more qualified to answer that!


----------



## sakeido (Oct 10, 2009)

So sick! That guitar is worth every penny and probably more, I'm surprised it was only $3500 honestly


----------



## Shawn (Oct 10, 2009)

Beautiful guitar.


----------



## Demonsev7en (Oct 10, 2009)

Hot damn that guitar is sick!!!!


----------



## Sean Babiniec (Oct 10, 2009)

Rob, if you keep buying the coolest guitars in the world at this rate, my jealousy is gonna turn into aggravation fairly quick...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm so sad :-(


...but really, this is amazing.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 10, 2009)

SHOTGUN!!!!

Not the oil, I call dibs


----------



## Gregk (Oct 10, 2009)

Hawt


----------



## rob_l (Oct 11, 2009)

This is officially the most comfortable 7 I've yet played. And that's sayin' quite a bit. Still in the throws of the honeymoon, but good lord - The attention paid to this guitar was awesome. My tech came by and did the weekly 10-guitar tweak/setup and this SL2-7 was the only guitar he didnt have to tangle with. On the flipside, a Soloist SL1 in Snow White played hell with him for an hour before he caved and set the nut in a bit deeper... lol He commented on virtually every aspect of the guitars quality and attention to detail.

So it would seem that CS > Select...


----------



## budda (Oct 11, 2009)

I would *hope* that the CS is of higher quality and attention to detail then the rest of their guitars .

I'm interested in your findings with the rack shoot-out.

and props to nick, that's great service


----------



## rob_l (Oct 11, 2009)

I hate sayin' it in my own NGD thread but - If Jacko would pay as much attention to ALL their guitars as they did the Customs - Carvin wouldnt kick a field goal with Grovers football shaped butt.... lol


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 11, 2009)

rob_l said:


> This is officially the most comfortable 7 I've yet played. And that's sayin' quite a bit. Still in the throws of the honeymoon, but good lord - The attention paid to this guitar was awesome. My tech came by and did the weekly 10-guitar tweak/setup and this SL2-7 was the only guitar he didnt have to tangle with. On the flipside, a Soloist SL1 in Snow White played hell with him for an hour before he caved and set the nut in a bit deeper... lol He commented on virtually every aspect of the guitars quality and attention to detail.
> 
> So it would seem that CS > Select...



Really happy/jealous for ya bro!


----------



## Baco (Oct 11, 2009)

Sometimes I hate digital camera's, this is one of those times 

A trans black quilt guitar has been on my wanted list for a while now, and it being a 7 string makes it even worse, hehe.

Enjoy that one, it's a beauty, really


----------



## svart (Oct 11, 2009)

congratz on the beauty! damn nice axe!


----------



## redlol (Oct 11, 2009)

i came... most awesome guitar ive ever seen in my life i want one right now son!


----------



## Ultraworld (Oct 11, 2009)

We'll have to set that one up soon.


----------



## Kayzer (Oct 12, 2009)

WTF thats a nice axe! Congrats bro!


----------



## vortex_infinium (Oct 12, 2009)

Awesome! The only complaint I have with Jackson 7's is that the sharkfin inlays aren't sized up to the width of the fretboard.


----------



## kmanick (Oct 12, 2009)

A Trans black SH2H- 7 is my dream guitar.
Oh BTW rob your specs page is wrong , the nut width on a Jackson 6 string is 
1 11/16ths, this one I believe is 1 7/8ths.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey Rob, I was just drooling over your RRXT NGD, and I noticed you had some cool pics taken from the side where the top wood meets the body wood. Any chance you could wade back through your sea of awesome guitars lol to this one and get a shot like that? I want to see how the black stained top meets up with the mahogany body.
Thx!


----------



## Arsis (Oct 22, 2009)

You are lying. None of this ever happened. FUCK that's a nice guitar!


----------



## Shannon (Oct 22, 2009)

That Jackson is beautiful!


----------



## El Caco (Oct 22, 2009)

Once again I struggle with the question "should I hate you or ask you to be my best friend?"


----------



## drmosh (Oct 22, 2009)

so hot that guitar, I love it.


----------



## liquidtensionJP (Oct 22, 2009)

THATS THE BEST 7 STRING IVE EVER SEEN, I AM a 100% Jackson man, all my USA 6 Strings are Jackson, they make the best shred / Rock guitars in the world IMO and that is just PURE INSANENESS, makes my 7 string Ibos seem like nothing!


----------



## Piney Hills (Oct 28, 2009)

I never get tired of that setup


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 21, 2010)

So I found a video of your guitar Rob.


----------



## rob_l (Feb 21, 2010)

Though we havent met in person - I'm almost positive that's Nick  

Cool cat with a store full of stuff I cant, not grab! lol

Threw together a VERY rough song using a BlackJack ATX, the SLAT-7 and CS SL2-7, all run thru an Axe-FX complete with some rough monster vocals - I'll get it uploaded tomorrow


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh....

Oh shit....

And I need new pants


----------



## jkspawn (Feb 22, 2010)

Damn that skinny Jackson 7 string headstock is EPIC!


----------



## rob_l (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, that is where I'm willing to let the Custom Shop's smaller fins go - The headstock on the CS is REALLY how it should be. The SLAT is fairly massive 

Compare...
Custom Shop...





And the SLAT3-7





I know, different angles. But the difference is significant, and apparent even with the photo angle diff.

Now, that said - The SLAT3-7 still kicks fuckin' ass for sure.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 22, 2010)

rob_l said:


> Though we havent met in person - I'm almost positive that's Nick
> 
> Cool cat with a store full of stuff I cant, not grab! lol
> 
> Threw together a VERY rough song using a BlackJack ATX, the SLAT-7 and CS SL2-7, all run thru an Axe-FX complete with some rough monster vocals - I'll get it uploaded tomorrow


Cool dude.


----------

